# General > Reunions >  WHS Class of 1974

## Anonymous

I hear rumours of a reunion for those joining WHS in 1974. Anyone got details ?

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: rayh on 6-Oct-2001 10:22pm ]</font>

----------


## Anonymous

There has been an initial meeting about a reunion for the WHS intake of 1974. Hope to have further details posted on caithness.org within the next few days.

----------


## Anonymous

Hello my sister Donna would like to attend this reunion,so if anyone has any details about it could you e-mail me with the information.Thank you.

----------


## mandyscudder

Look at us LITTLE SISTERS looking after BIG SISTERS!!!  My sister Rowena was also in that year and, on behalf of her, SHE'D LOVE TO GO!!!! She was as excited as I was when I was organising mine. I was also speaking to ALICE WATT tonight and she's interested as well so hopefully more details will appear soon so that things can get rolling for yous!



Mandy

----------


## Anonymous

I know two people down here in the Granite City who would definately make this one if it becomes a goer.  



Following on a strand from a previous topic how about persuading High Society to reform for this one?  We'd have Ching chucking himself off the stage during the triple guitar solo from Ruby, Bert & Suds on Freebird!!!

----------


## Anonymous

"High Society" that is a blast from the past. Now that was music !

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: rayh on 3-Nov-2001 11:15pm ]</font>

----------


## Anonymous

This one is dropping down the message board so either no-one is reading it or no-one is really interested.



Has there been any further developments since the initial meeting way back in October.  I'd like to help but not living local anymore and having some considerable other commitments (a five year old and a two year old for starters) feel I'm unable to take a leading hand.  I would, however, have no problem sending out letters or assisting in any other way if someone up North could take the lead.



We'll all be forty or thereabouts next year so lets see what we can do.

----------


## Anonymous

The reunion is going ahead in July 2002.We are having a few technical dificulties in getting publicity organised on the net. But as they say watch this space.

----------


## Anonymous

Nice one.  I'll start booking holidays now!!

----------


## Anonymous

Glad to hear news on the event. Looking forward to it already.

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: rayh on 22-Nov-2001 9:56pm ]</font>

----------


## Rube Bain

A quick 'Hello' to all of you potential year of '74 reunion-ers (is there such a word?!). My name is Ruby Bain (formerly of High Society, now of expanding waistline and receding hairline)...for 'yon cheels' who didn't know me, I'm actually a bloke (last time I looked) and I got lumbered with the name Ruby nevertheless! But it's stood me in good stead over the years.

I spoke to Andy Webster (the drummer out of High Society) recently and he'd mentioned a get-together. I'd love to meet up with Mike Inglis (Ching) the bass-player who was always a bit nuts, and I'd heard Bert Abernethy was now in Aberdeen...haven't seen him for perhaps 15 years or so. Dunno where Suds is, but I'd be game for it if we could get everyone together. Why not get ambitious here and really push the boat out.....period music (circa 1979-80), a master of ceremonies, people putting in lists of memories, funny stories etc to be read out, live webcast, DVD will follow....he he. Now that would be something. I can actually remember every song we played in High Society and in which order just about.....funny how those things stay with you. That'd be a real strange trip playing all those old songs again. Andy Webster is online but probably doesn't use it that much, I'm not sure whether he visits these message boards....and perhaps someone knows how to get in touch with Ching nowadays....I noticed his younger brother (John?) may have been involved with Mandy Scudder's years reunion last year. Maybe someone here knows how to get in touch.

Bert Abernethy I haven't seen for perhaps 17 years, and I spoke to him last a long time ago. Wouldn't know how to get in touch....again maybe someone here does. All the best to you all, and hope that you manage to get it organised.  ::

----------


## Rube Bain

I noticed first I said 15 years for Bert Abernethy, then 17 years....I was counting on my fingers as the message wore on! Doesn't time fly by? Cheers.

----------


## mandyscudder

Hi Ruby!!!!  It's a small world indeed!!!  You emailed my good friend Jacqueline Beattie earlier this year and sent her a photo of you and your bride which she sent on to me to see if I could remember you.  I can remember 'HIGH SOCIETY' as though it was yesterday and I remember the group of guys that all hung around together.  



Leave it with me with regards to email addresses for both WILSON ABERNETHY and CHING as I think I know how to get a hold of them both.  I actually emailed Wilson at the beginning of the year, when he was just moving from Wick down to Aberdeen and I know a good friend of CHING'S brother who might be able to get his address.



Will get back to you as soon as I can.



Love Mandy

----------


## Anonymous

Ruby - I think I've still got a tape of you guys playing - probably in the attic along with all the vinyl stuff that CD players can't handle.



Mandy - Do you know absolutely everyone from Caithness??



Corky.

----------


## Anonymous

Hello Ruby, If "Suds" is  the same Ian Sutherland, brother of Gavin then he's still alive n' kickin' on e' Week Side wi' ma sister Karen. I go down to see them often so will pass on any info to him. They are on line as well but I canny find their e-mail address!! I will speak to them this weekend or earlier though & see if he fancies diggin' e guitar oot again! He still strums occasionally in e hoose, am sure he's no mellowed musically wi age so I doubt if he's progressed on till Jim Reeves or anything !!!!!!!!



Cheers



Pozy

----------


## Anonymous

Ruby, hows things ok as far as i know the last i heard of Ching he was working in Japan for the Mitsubishi corporation, David Green married a Russian girl and lives in Kirkaldy with her and his kid. Changed days since we lived in Fonthill road in Aberdeen.

----------


## mandyscudder

Hi Corky



You are the Corky, brother of Brian and married to Linda aren't you?!!!!  If not then just ignore this!!!!  



If it is you, how you going?!!!!!  Still with Linda, kids etc?  Details please!!!



Always being the 'nosey parker', yip, I like to keep up to date with everyone/thing etc so I don't let too much go past me!!!!!!  As my friends back home tell me, I know more about the local goss than they do!!!!!!



Not that I know anything about YOU of course!



Speak soon



Love Mandy   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy - Wrong Corky - I'm the brother of Evelyn, Fiona & Andrew, Married to Caroline, 2 kids.  Probably one of the group of guys you rememeber hanging round together.



Ruby - Found the tape in the loft - it's a bit rough round the edges but Berts vocals come through nice and clear!!



Corky

----------


## Anonymous

Corky, Berts Vocals???? now there is a scary thought. Bert is now working in Aberdeen but don't know where, could find out from Lesley if anyone wants to know...

----------


## Rube Bain

Mandy, 

I can remember you well too....though I was probably quite a quiet bloke when I didn't have a guitar round my neck. I haven't heard from Jacqueline for yonks though, I hope she's fine. I followed your years reunion with interest, as I knew quite a few in your year...I can mind you all regularly 'at eh Roser'. It's fascinating to see where everyone has ended up. Drop me a line anytime.

Corky, grand to see you're still kicking around!!...I wouldn't mind getting a copy of that tape. I have precious little of anything from those days (I never thought a camera was important when I was a teenager) and although I think I'd probably cringe if I heard the tape now, it's something I'd love to have just as a keepsake for myself.

Richie....long time dude! I haven't seen you for years...I knew aboot 'Greener'...wasn't it Azerbijan or some place like that, that his wife came from? What a laugh Davie was.

Pozy, if you can get in touch with suds then please do. I knew your sis too....remember I've known you guys since 1968 when you lived next door to us at the airport. Wow! we are getting old min! All the best to you all (sound like Santa Claus there)

----------


## mandyscudder

CORKY?????!!!  Now I'm confused!!!!  Sorry I got the wrong one!!  I'm no further on so I need more details PLEASE!!  What's your real name?  Did you have dead straight fairish hair in the High School days?  



Reply has to be immediately or I won't sleep tonight!!!



Love Mandy

 ::   ::

----------


## mandyscudder

Hi Ruby



Jacqueline?!!!  Yes, she's fine, believe me!!!  Still kicking up her heels as always!!!!! She moved house recently so she's been a bit SLACK on the communication side of things!!!!  LOVE YOU TOO JACQUELINE!



In all the years of High School I honestly thought you and Andrew Webster were brothers!!!!  You seemed to look so much alike (well as far as I was concerned anyway!!).



ROSEBANK!!!  Don't get me back to THEM days or we'll be here forever!!!  Those were DEFINITELY thee best days of my younger years!!!  Many a 'brilliant' night I had in there!  I always associate that place with two good friends of mine, Brian Beattie and Gordon Simpson so it's quite sad sometimes to think about all the memories from WAY BACK THEN!!!!



Will get back in touch with those email addresses that you were after.



Love Mandy

----------


## Rube Bain

Mandy

Hear Hear. I have often thought of both lads you mentioned down thru the years as I knew them both very well. I'm offshore for a while so you may not hear from me. I'll try to get logged on from out there though.

----------


## Rube Bain

It's not often I visit these pages but I've had a scout around and found  a lot of this stuff absolutely hilarious....class of 77 gossip column in particular. It's been 20 years almost since I lived in Wick, and it brought back the kind of banter and crack that we 'awl used til hev at eh skoohal' and which I never hear much of now. I was sitting here roarin an laughin at e cheek going back and fore. Pure Wick.  I realised how we all got through the long crappy winters back in the 70's we wur snorkel parkas and merrimates. (nope those weren't condoms either)

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy,



I had dead straight light brown hair which with the distance of time I guess could come out fairish.  Real name David Cormack - same as the other Corky who was also in my year at school.  Must of been a bit confusing for teachers especially our English teacher Mr Gladstone (Happy Balls) who had in one row five Davids including myself and Corky sitting in front of each other!!!



Judging by your reunion year you may have been in the same year as my sister Fiona but I'd have to check that with her.



In the Roser I hung about with some other die hard High Society fans - Gavin Oag, Graham Ball, Richard & Johnnie Polanski, Warren Izzet, Calum Roberts (last seen diving off Australia - you haven't seen him have you?) et all.  Females included Amanda Robertson, Lewis-Ann Sandison, Rhoda Sutherland, Sheila Budge, Mairi Macleod etc.



More clues later if this doesn't help.



Corky.

----------


## Anonymous

Rube,Merrimates cheesus min ah hed forgotten them things actually exsisted along wi splicer bars breaktime wis never eh same. Can ye mind eh tuck shop slang eg. |two meats a jam and a cream please lol whit a bunch oh numpties we must hev sounded.



Snorkle parkas and Kagools ye couldna see where ye were goin wi at Parka thing zipped up fully and ye could fold yer kagool intae a wee parcel.  ::   ::  



Shame the Rosebank folded eh as many a good nicht wis spent jiggin in at place. I mind it being open with discos on on a Tues, Thur,Fri Sat & Sunday and busy nearlly all of the time.

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy, cheesus wummin ye must ken Corky, Cormacks Jewelers now theres a big clue fur yee. Fur yer info Fiona wis a year below me so Scudds that means 2 years below you cos a know yer maths isnae that great.

----------


## mandyscudder

Hi Corky



Can't stand not knowing people who I REALLY SHOULD KNOW OR KNOW OFF, considering age, same school etc!!  Anyway, I have had a few people on the case and, at last, I know something about the Cormacks!!!  My friend Katrina placed your brother in my mind so I can remember him, but can't picture you or your sister.  Thanks for your efforts though in trying to GET ME TO SLEEP!!!!



I recognised ALL of the people whom you said you hung around with.  EVERYONE OF THEM so why I can't picture you remains a mystery!



One of the people, who I had on your case, mentioned that you may have been the DUX of the school at one stage?!!!!!



Bye for now



Love Mandy

----------


## Anonymous

Mandy,



Never made the dizzy heights of DUX - I think that was Warren Izzet.  I was a short *Swearword*d git surrounded by a bunch of six foot somethings so you probably couldn't see me for the general melee.



Corky.

----------


## Anonymous

Rube

I remember the days of High Society and the Roser too well. Standing at the corner of the bar or the pool table on a Tues, Thurs, Fri, sat and sometimes even a Sunday night, how did we survive.

We served or apprenticeship at the same time and were always getting into trouble. If you can't put a face to my name, My nickname was very similar to Corky??

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: gordiecormack on 10-Dec-2001 11:34pm ]</font>

----------


## Anonymous

Wilson Abernethy comes home most weekends.

----------


## Anonymous



----------


## Anonymous

For more information about the School reunion for those who started Wick High in

1974 check out the reunion page on this site.

----------


## Anonymous

This is really happening - start booking folks.  



Ruby, Andy, Bert & Mike start tuning up???

----------


## Rube Bain

Folks
There have been one or two suggestions that High Society reform and play a few numbers at this reunion. So far I've seen a date set for late July this year. But we've had no real approach, and I guess (speaking for myself here) it seems a bit presumptuous just to turn up.
Having spoken to Wilson Abernethy, Andy Webster, and Mike Inglis...(all of whom I tracked down with help from various other folk on these message boards.....many thanks), if you want something to happen then someone would need to tell us what you want and we can then see if we can respond. I would've thought there was great scope for quite a unique evening of fun....you could have a 'period' disco playing songs from schooldays that folk perhaps nominate in advance. Personally, if I get invited (and it isn't my reunion year!) I'll be drinking pernod and lemonade all night, southern comfort and lemonade, all washed doon with copious quantities of cider, whilst smoking all of Wilson Abernethy's Silk Cut cigarettes! (I don't even smoke anymore but it would be authentic 1979-80)
Seriously, none of us have heard much at all about what is planned bar the date, and it would need some 'firming up' before anything could happen in the way of a band as we'd need time to get some of the old songs together.

----------


## Anonymous

Now it's all over and the hangover has receded somewhat I'd just like to thank the organisers for getting us all together for the night.

I for one had a great time and only wish it could have been longer and had longer to speak to some people as it seemed a bit of a frantic dash at times.

Anyway a good night - see you all in ten years time for our fiftieths.

Corky

----------

